# Server 2008 network connection



## kamakazy07 (Nov 24, 2009)

Im looking to learn windows server 2008 and just got a bootable copy for my computer (vista 64 bit) 

When I boot with windows server i cannot connect to my network/internet .. under device manager there is a yellow explaination point on my network adapter (Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller) and says its not working , code 10... or along those lines.

So i went back to my vista OS and updated the drivers and same problem happens... 
any ideas what i can do to fix this?


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

You're going to need a book. Server is very complex beyond setting up static IP addresses. Here is a book that will walk you through many exorcises.

http://www.amazon.com/Windows-Serve...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260889885&sr=1-1


----------



## famina777 (Jan 25, 2010)

One of the machines was installed as a Domain Controller. Another was configured to host a SQL database, and 3 more were to act as Virtual Server machines. At that time. Microsoft has not yet released Hyper-V as RTM, and I decided against deploying it at an RC1 phase on that client's network. So instead, I installed Microsoft Virtual Server 2005 R2 SP1 (with the KB948515 update). All machines were configured to allow remote administration through RDC (Remote Desktop Connection).

At first all seemed well. However, after some time, I began seeing strange network issues. Sometime the servers would just lose connectivity. Their NICs where in a "Connected" status, they had static IP addresses assigned, but they would sometimes lose Internet connectivity. The Virtual Machines hosted on these servers would act even more erratically. They sometimes lost connectivity with the host server, sometimes responding to PINGs, sometimes losing it. Furthermore, each VM was accessed through RDC, and whenever I tried to use the RDC client (mstsc.exe) to connect to the VM, every second attempt would fail. I would press "Connect" and it would just sit there doing nothing. Pressing "Connect" again would sometimes work, and sometimes fail.
______________________________________________
GrowLab
artwork for children


----------

